# My trade with Gib



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It took me awhile to get to this but it looks to me like I came out way ahead on the trade with Gib. This thing is way to pretty to shoot. Thanks Gib


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh my! That is soooo nice.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats really nice Wingshooter. I'll bet what he got is very nice as well. Jim


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I said the same thing Rog about my trade with Adam. The guy rocks the house with his frames!







Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

nice and good trade Roger


----------

